# Using my WSM to make bacon, hot smoking?



## dougmays (Jun 21, 2012)

hey y'all,

so i'm going to attempt my first bacon soon and i'm trying to piece together all of the components.

i have a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5". currently i smoke jerky on it (but only for a few hours) using a few pieces of lit coal and wood chips in a tin can. usually my temps will range between 100-150, which has been fine for the jerky.

so i'm assuming i'll have to "hot smoke" my bacon, because i cannot smoke currently at temps below 90. Am i using that term "hot smoke" correctly?  I do not want the bacon to be cooked when it's done, is this what hot smoking means? i still want to store it and pan fry it when i thaw some out.

if i do not want it "cooked" do i HAVE to cold smoke? I know SmokinAl has done bacon on his WSM but unfortunately he hasn't been on in a long time.  Is the only other option i have to buy the AMAZE-N?

i live in south florida so temps of 80-90 are very common and easy to maintain, it's really about the smoke.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 21, 2012)

Never having smoked bacon myself, I would suggest against "hot smoking" bacon, even at the temps you suggest. There's another method. If you can afford the money and time, here's where you should get your cold smoking supplies.http://www.amazenproducts.com/   Under $50 and you're all set. If thats either too much time or money, the other cold smoking solution is....a soldering iron. buy a cheap (~$3) soldering iron at WallyWorld or wherever, put it in you can of chips, plug it in, viola`!! Instant (sort of) cold smoker. People have used this setup to cold smoke in a cardboard box!! Here's a YouTube vid showing how it works. They use pellets, but you can use chips just as well. 

Any more questions, just ask!!!

LETS Q!!!


----------



## dougmays (Jun 22, 2012)

just ordered the Amazen Smoker! I think i'll still try the soldering iron just to try it out but can't wait to try the AMZ smoker

i will post my bacon attempt once all the pieces are in place


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2012)

Doug, morning....  When using the soldering iron/chips in a can, depending on how you open the can, poke a hole for the iron tip in the can...  partially open the lid and fold it open, insert the chips and refold the lid closed.... Or cover the end of the can with foil.... The reason behind this is to keep the oxygen supply low so the chips will not burst into flame....  flame=no smoke.... keep the chips starved for air....

Take pics of this operation for all to see....  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Doug, morning....  When using the soldering iron/chips in a can, depending on how you open the can, poke a hole for the iron tip in the can...  partially open the lid and fold it open, insert the chips and refold the lid closed.... Or cover the end of the can with foil.... The reason behind this is to keep the oxygen supply low so the chips will not burst into flame....  flame=no smoke.... keep the chips starved for air....
> 
> Take pics of this operation for all to see....  Dave


Yep that works and I've also just made a few holes around the bottom so the can stands up and cover the top with foil.


----------

